# Super Jolly MOD



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Help! Half way through modding my SJ and can't seem to remove the middle section (as this needs removed to undo the doser)

After I do this, I have shiny brand new official mazzer burrs to install and going to bridge the auto wires to make it a manual.

Have already removed the useless tamper which sat in front of the doser. Everything will be getting a good clean and adding some grease to the threads


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Two small hex bolts at the top of the doser chamber left and right have to be removed and the two flat head bolts in the base of the doser chamber, then the whole doser assembly will come away. The auto paddle can then be removed by unscrewing the two micro cross thread screws which you will now be ale to see.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Awesome thanks mate.

Stuck again like a newby ..

  

Each cable appears to have 2x wires in each. Which ones do I cut ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Blue, no red, no blue, no red....tick tick tick


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't cut any the assembly comes out as a oner once you have removed the wires from the assembly in the base take note as these are cables you bridge pm me your number again


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Woo, brand new very sharp official mazzer burrs in machine. Threads all greased with the best road bike grease which also repels moisture. Just noticed that old burrs didnt have mazzer logo so assume they werent official burrs.

Now have access to grinds chute so now will put 18g in and get 18g out. Neat bit of wiring done and a faff of having to go to B&Q to buy a tiny screwdriver and some wire strippers but the job is now a very neat one.

Very pleased with my work and have to say a HUGE thanks to Dave 'Coffeechap' who called me and talked me through it all. He is a top man indeed!!!

p.s embarrasingly as he told me on phone not to remove top head bolt which I had already done doh, it went on fine afterwards though phew!!

Also removed doser vane protector and microswitch. Machine is fully manual now.

Machine really feels like mine now after removing all history of previous owner.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

well done lets get some photos and thread up for other people to at least have a reference point in the future..


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Just put through 1kg of stale and about 200g of fresh beans that I had spare.

How much more do you think to season the burrs?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I'd just get drinking coffee.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

agreed dont waste the stuff even a shot on unseasoned burrs is still very drinkable


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

rodabod said:


> I think I'd just get drinking coffee.


Yup i'd start drinking straight off or at least take a sip every couple of shots to see when it tastes ready.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

It's beautiful. I'm actually drinking espresso's of Finca Loma La Gloria more than Flat whites it's that good. Amazing the improvements of going official mazzer.


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

This is on the cards for my SJ when I get the time and pluck up the courage.

Quick question re the rewiring did you use a specific gauge of wire or not bother?

Also was the burr replacement easy? I ask because I have a track record with this type of thing as I broke my MC2 while adjusting the burrs.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You just use the same guage as is already there, I fact just snip a 4cm length off the wire you remove.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I just cut both ends near the top end, twisted them with my fingertips and electrical taped them together. You could use the plastic connector but with my wire strippers, I found it easier to join with electrical tape.

Burrs were dead easy to change. I lubed with parktool polyurea grease on the threads prior to screwing everything back together


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

poona said:


> I just cut both ends near the top end, twisted them with my fingertips and electrical taped them together. You could use the plastic connector but with my wire strippers, I found it easier to join with electrical tape


Were those wires carrying mains?

Hope you checked the housing was grounded well!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

No. Besides they were merely connected to plastic connecting blocks, so would make no difference either way.

zizzzzzzzzzzzz zizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz haha


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I only ask because electrical tape comes off with time, and if you sold the item later then it could catch someone out (if the joint carried mains).


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Nah, it's just the wire for the switches







Might connect them to the blocks at weekend. Easy job


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

rodabod said:


> I only ask because electrical tape comes off with time, and if you sold the item later then it could catch someone out (if the joint carried mains).


They are just essentially switches, which only carry current when wired into the mechanism, so when removed are completely inert


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah, understood. I was trying to imagine how you'd re-wire to operate like a manual model, and assumed the switches would still function.

When you mod from auto to manual, which switch do you use to operate the motor? Is it the on/off knob for auto mode?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes basically turns that auto switch into a manual one by bypassing the auto switching mechanism and function.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Quick question: was this mod to convert a "timer" model to manual, or to convert an "auto" model to manual.

I'm trying to figure out how to make a "timer" model easier to use when pulsing the motor to clear the grounds without having to wait for the timer clock to reach zero each time!

Roddy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It was for an auto model, but why don't you just over ride the timer by just switching it off?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is that quite easy to do?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Is that quite easy to do?


What? The override or the changing the auto switch?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Overriding the timer


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I couldn't see how you can override the timer, unless you forced the timer switch, or switched the mains off.


----------

